# Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen



## Koschi (14. Juni 2005)

Mich interessieren brenndend Eure Umbauten und Optimierungen an Euren Ruten. Was habt Ihr gemacht und warum? Und wie (Bilder etc. wären toll)? Jetzt wäre ja ein bißchen Zeit, die eine oder andere Idee nachzubauen bis zum Herbst.

Habt Ihr gekürzt, Leuchtdioden eingebaut, Rutenhalter versetzt, die Bissanzeige verbessert oder was sonst noch.....  |kopfkrat - frei nach "Pimp my Rod"  :q  
Und Supersteff kann gleich mal anfangen mit einem Foto (Zitat: 2Stk.World Champion2 100-250gr:in der Spitze 7cm gekürzt,mit 1,4mm V4A Draht,25cm lang,verstärkt,22mm Spitzenringe runden DAS Wurfgeschoss ab.)! Wie jetzt...?? #t 

Ich angel meine Ruten übrigens noch "von der Stange", hab' die Säge aber schon in der Hand...  |bla:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

Ich hab schon einige Rütchen umgebaut, gerade die Griffe und Ringe bei Steckruten. Die Grifflänge angepaßt auf den Unterarm ist ein wesentliches Merkmal einer jeden guten Rute und mehr Wert als irgendeine andere Rute mit aufwendigem Blank und unpassendem Griff. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, das für eine 100%-aktiv Rute (Spinn,Sbiro) ein Griffumbau zwingend notwendig ist, weil der Hersteller den Benutzer (bis auf die seltene Individualfertigung) ja nicht kennt.  Bei langen Ruten ist ein leichterer Klapprollenhalter oder eine Korkumwicklung auch sehr schön.  :l 

Ringumbau ist weniger spektakulär, aber auch sehr gut wenn man eine schöne Rute mit gutem Blank aber veralteten Ringen gefunden hat. Leichtere Ringe oder glattere SIC-Ringe sind ein überzeugender Grund. 

Einlagen/Inlays im Handteil hab ich schon mal angedacht und steckweise probiert, aber das kommt noch bei zu weichen Feederrutenhandteilen.

Anmalen = Lackieren kann man Ruten auch, früher (als Schüler mit Zeit) hab ich mal die quietsche-gelben und orangen Glasfaserruten Schwarz oder Grün umlackiert, das ist bei großen Teleruten aber eine Menge Arbeit.

Ein Endresultatsphoto kann man ja machen, aber eigentlich wäre eine ganze Photoserie vonnöten - was Arbeit ist.

Meine Erfahrung ist: Umbau lohnt sich immer und eher als Neubau, weil einfacher und schneller durchgeführt. betrifft übrigens alle Ruten und nicht nur Brandungsruten


----------



## Supersteff (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

Moinsen, also ich hab damals die Ruten nur gekürzt ,weil ich die großen Spitzenringe drauf haben wollte. Wegen Kraut und weniger Reibung, hat mir mal son MINI eingereded. Den Draht hab ich mit 2 Komponentenkleber eingeklebt,weil mir die Öffnung in der Spitze so groß vor kam. Wie geschrieben komme ICH mit den Stöckern super klar,413cm,im gegensatz zu den Originalen,420cm. Das mach aber auch daran liegen,daß ich fast nur diese Ruten fische.Ihr müßt euch mal einige Kraks beim DMV anschauen,die bauen aus drei Ruten eine.             Gruß Supersteff


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

Moin,
ich habe bei meinen ganzen Ruten nur mal den Spitzenring abgebaut um Schrumpfschlauch auf die Spitze zu bekommen. Das ganze dient als Knicklichthalter. Mehr gabs noch nicht zu basteln für mich an meinen Brandungsruten.


----------



## Agalatze (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

@ supersteff
naja also viele bauen sich die ruten auch nicht um beim DMV.
mir fällt da aber gerade einer ein der da drastische umbaumaßnahmen gemacht hat.
der hat wirklich heftig dran gebastelt :m


----------



## Koschi (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

Mindestens Teege (anfangs) und Thöming haben gebastelt, und viele hatten ihre Schlechtwetterruten - die Paul Kery - auch nicht jungfräulich gelassen.  :q

@ Supersteff: Hast Du das mit der WC II IM8 gemacht? Dann müsste die Steigerung ja jetzt hart, superhart, Supersteffs WCII heissen....  #6


----------



## Agalatze (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

thöming war der den ich meinte. der hat immer ordentlich gebastelt.


----------



## Supersteff (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

@ Moinsen,hi Aga, na klar meinte ich in erster Linie Volker.
Am besten waren seine Ringverbindungen mit irgend son Klebeband, aber Erfolg spricht für sich.

@ Moinsen, hi Koschi, genau die ist es, aber durch die Jahre ist sie doch ziemlich weich.
Außer in der Spitze halt. Norderstedt ist ja bei mir um die Ecke, der Herbst kommt ja bald.


----------



## Jan0487 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*






Ist eine Shimano Biomaster XT

Ich habe mir eine neue Spule gedreht mit sehr steilem Kegel  
Ist aber eher für Castingsport  durfte aber auch schonmal in die Brandung 

Mfg Jan


----------



## Marcel1409 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*



			
				Jan0487 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eine Shimano Biomaster XT
> Ich habe mir eine neue Spule gedreht mit sehr steilem Kegel
> Ist aber eher für Castingsport  durfte aber auch schonmal in die Brandung
> Mfg Jan



Das ja wohl "Endgeil" oder was #6 ... Und fliegen die Maulwurfprojektile weiter als die Normalos? Wenn ja, was kost das wenn du mir auch sonn Ding drehst?!


----------



## Pilkman (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ja wohl "Endgeil" oder was #6 ...



Find ich auch hammermäßig, Jan0487!!! #6

Vor allem wundert mich, dass das trotzdem so klasse mit der Schnurverlegung harmoniert...  hast Du da auch was mit Scheiben geändert oder dies bereits bei der Formung des Spulenkerns berücksichtigt?  |kopfkrat 

Das bringt einen ja echt auf Ideen... ´n Kumpel ist CNC-Dreher... mal fragen, was der so zu diesem Thema meint... :m


----------



## Agalatze (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

respekt sag ich nur dazu !!!!


----------



## sunny (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

@Jan0487

Anscheinend schlummern hier ungeahnte Talente unter uns. 

Sieht ja völlig edel aus die Spule #6 . Da solltest du deinem Geschäftssinn mal freien Lauf lassen.

Ich denke für so'n Dingen finden sich einige Abnehmer. Kriegst du die Spule auch für andere Rollen hin?

sunny #h


----------



## Jan0487 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

@ Pilkman

Jo das wurde mit Scheibchen geholfen 

@ sunny

Würde sich nicht wirklich lohnen da ich nur an ne konventionelle Drehe drankommen 
Und CNC Fräsen geht schlecht 

Hab hier nochmal nen Foto von der ``nackigen´´ Spule 

http://www.castingsport.net/Jan/spule.JPG 


Für meine Abu Multirolle hab ich mir auch mal ne Spule aus ner extrem leichten Alu-Magnesium Legierung   4gr. Schwer 

http://www.castingsport.net/PIMPMYMULTIROLLE.JPG 

Mfg Jan


----------



## sunny (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

Feinstes Geschmeide, Jan. #6 

sunny #h


----------



## Koschi (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

Und ich hab' bloß nach Ruten gefragt, weil ich nicht glaubte, dass man auch an den Rollen etwas machen kann. Der Hammer!!!!!!!!!  #r


----------



## Katze_01 (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

Moin


Watten Geile Spule, echt der Hammer!!!


----------



## Lionhead (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

Geiles Teil,

kannst du das für meine Rolle auch machen???

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Pilkman (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*



			
				Jan0487 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Jo das wurde mit Scheibchen geholfen  ...



Bestimmt auch ´ne ziemlich dolle Versuchsreihe gewesen, die optimal nötigen Scheiben für eine saubere Wickelkontur bei der Spule zu finden, hmm? Oder gibt´s da irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte oder andere Anhaltspunkte, an die Du dich gehalten hast?

Find ich echt klasse! #6



			
				Jan0487 schrieb:
			
		

> ... würde sich nicht wirklich lohnen da ich nur an ne konventionelle Drehe drankommen
> Und CNC Fräsen geht schlecht  ...



Hmm, da fehlt mir so´n büsch´n das handwerkliche Hintergrundwissen: Warum geht ´ne CNC-Fräse schlecht? Wie gesagt, ein Kumpel ist CNC-Dreher, aber mit dem hab ich mich über derartige Vorhaben noch nicht unterhalten...


----------



## Koschi (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

...und verliere doch bitte auch mal ein Wort zum Erfolg! #y  Du hast ja sicher Wurfweiten mit der Originalspule und mit Deiner...!


----------



## MichaelB (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

Moin,





			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Warum geht ´ne CNC-Fräse schlecht?


 Rundteile lassen sich einfacher drehen als fräsen #h 
Das eigentliche Drehen einer Spule stellt nicht so diue Herausforderung dar, die Planung, Konstruktion und Forschung dann aber viel mehr - Hut ab, wenn sowas gelungen ist #6 

@Jan0487: was für ein Alu hast Du genommen? Wie steht´s mit Eloxieren?

Da nistet sich grad so eine "gute Idee" für den kommenden Winter in meiner Birne ein... |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Jan0487 (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

@ Pilkman

Hab ne ganze ecke Probiert bis alles Optimal lag 

@ Koschi

Wurfweiten kann ich euch jetzt nur in Sachen CAstingsport sagen was die Spule gebracht hat.

Mit einem 18gr. Kunststoffgewicht und dem Wurf wie auf dem Foto hier drunter






Ja der auf dem Foto bin ich 

schafte ich letztes Jahr mit alter Spule bei ca. 3m/s Wind maximal 104m

jetzt mit der sind 115m keine seltenheit mehr. Und die 11m sind im Castingsport Welten.

In der Brandung kam ich aber auch ne GGAAANNZZE Ecke Weiter raus.


@ Lionhead

Ne Sry hab jetzt erstmal jedes Wochenende ne Turnier und in der Woche auch nicht wirklich Zeit.
Eventuell hab ich nach der Castingsport Jugend WM Zeit denn Schreibe ich dich eventuell an.

@ MichaelB

Für die Stationärspule ne normale AlCuPbMg Legierung (Drehlegierung) und nicht Eloxiert.
Man muß halt öfters die Spule reinigen  :q 
Dafür geht die Polierte Abwurfkante ab


----------



## MichaelB (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

Moin,

@Jan0487: auch das bleihaltige Alu kannst Du eloxieren lassen, ich habe das Material seinerzeit für meine Motorradteile benutzt und bei HMV in der Walddörfer Strasse sowohl klar, als auch schwarz eloxiren lassen. Die Spule wäre nicht nur weniger reinigungsintensiv, sondern wäre auch an der Oberfläche gegen Einflüsse von außen geschützt - wenn man vorher den Spulenrand spiegelglanz-poliert bringt das ja vielleicht sogar noch einen halben Meter  

Ich werde weiterhin drüber nachdenken und ggf meine Emblem kommenden Winter nachrüsten.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pilkman (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

@ MichaelB

Danke für die Info! #h

@ Jan0487

Cooles Pic... das sieht doch schon anders aus als mein Laschi-Überkopf- bzw. Schulterwurf...  #t


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

@Jan0487
Klasse Teil die Spule!  #6 

Ich hab selber auf der Minidrehbank mal Teflonlager als Ersatz für Kugellager freihand nachgedreht - die auch gut funzten, aber das mit der neuen Spule ist schon eine andere Nummer. Wie ist denn das beim Arbeiten mit der Spuleneinspannung gelöst? Dreh- und Aufbohrversuche einer normalen Spule endeten bei einem Dreibackenfutter immer mit Verformung weil das Spulenmetall ja sehr weich ist.

Nochmal nebenbei gefragt: was fürn Fingerschutz verwendest du dabei?

@Pilkman, Lionhead
Ganz so schwer mit der Planung ist es ja nicht, wenn man mit der Schieblehre umgehen kann  :m 
Der größte Trick ist ja die gleiche Spulenhöhe unten und an der Kante, sieht man schön in dem Nacktbild , d.h. die Wickelkontur bleibt in der Drehrichtung ziemlich gleichmäßig. Experimente die Wickelkontur auf einer normalen Spule zu verschieben bzw. anzupassen sind sicherlich schwieriger als die Maße der Normalspule geschert nachzubauen. Einzige Unbekannte ist das theoretische Verrutschen der Schnur wegen der schiefen Auflageebene, was bei rauher feiner Geflochtener nicht so das ganz große Problem sein solle, immerhin führt und sperrt die sich ja selber bei ordentlicher Wormshaft-Kreuzwicklung.

@MichaelB
Polieren und wieder geschützt Eloxieren ist an sich das Ding für Wurfweite!  |wavey: Von wegen halber Meter ...
Du brauchst die Wurfweite jetzt aber gar nicht mehr   
Man muß aber das Einspannen ordentlich hinbekommen (6/8fach Aufnahmen? |kopfkrat)
Die Form der inneren Spulenvorderkante und die Polierung sind eklatant für Wurfweite, jede Drehrille bremst das merklich.
Die meisten Spulen haben vorne heute eine gerade (senkrecht zur Achse) stehende Innenkante oder noch einfach schräg stehend, das ist auch ziemlicher Mist für Weite, aber dieser Kegel mindert ja schon einiges.
Kannst Du Spulen wieder eloxieren oder kann man wo hinschicken ?


----------



## Jan0487 (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

@ AngelDet

Das ist nen Baumwollhandschuh aus der Apotheke


----------



## Palerado (6. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

Ich hole mal dieses alte Thema wieder hoch.
Kann mir wer sagen welchen Durchmesser der Schrumpfschlauch haben muss?

Ich will den bestellen um auch meine Ruten damit auszurüsten aber dafür müsste ich halt die Stärke wissen.

Besten Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Zanderlui (6. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

hängt halt von deiner rutenspitzenblankstärke ab und dann das knicklicht dazu plus halben millimeter!denn rauf damit und denn zieht sich das ja zusammen wenn du es erwärmst!


----------



## Palerado (6. September 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Rutenumbauten und -optimierungen*

OK. Ich dachte es gäbe da so eine *passt immer* Größe.
Dann werde ich das nachher mal messen.

Besten Dank.


----------

